# More pics of Oakley



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

We've had Oakley a whole week.......seems like it's been longer

Here are a few pics that Hubby has taken over the last couple of days.























































Maria
XX


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh MY GOD!!! SOOOOO ADORABLE!! look at the lil white bit on his lip!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Oh MY GOD!!! SOOOOO ADORABLE!! look at the lil white bit on his lip!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We call it his little goatee beard


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

These photos are amazing! Oakley is beautiful.
X


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

He is absolutely amazing - your husband must be really enjoying having him as his photography model. Capturing good photos of a lively puppy is a challenge and these pictures are superb.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

He's absolutely gorgeous. What a beautiful colour!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Mandy . Hubby is loving it, the challenge will be trying to get him to sit still in a studio set up


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

In the first pic he looks like teddy bear!!!! Gorgeous!!!! xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww such a lovely red boy.


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Fantastic pictures of an absolutely adorable pup, Maria. . . . . one other thing . . . . could I possibly borrow your husband on Monday when I bring Reuben home, and . . . . .if he could make me look that good . . . . . no, sorry, getting carried away, . . . .they do say cameras don't lie don't they?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

He is dark in colour ... I hope it holds ... 

Would we say a dark apricot is a red????

MandyM's Miley is a red ...


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Would we say a dark apricot is a red????


I wouldn't - to me the reds are deep, rich auburn with little colour variation like Miley and some of Jandaz's where the apricots have a softer tone with some range of darker apricots through to dark buff. That's just how I think of it though 

I would describe Oakley as red and white whereas Flo is much lighter but not buff/cream. It will be interesting to see how Remy develops - I'm expecting slightly darker than Flo but not that deep solid red as she already has lighter tones showing through her coat.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oakley is stunning!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

A beautiful puppy, it will be very interesting to see how his coat changes.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is stunning!!!!! What a gorgeous pup,beautiful rich colour! xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

embee said:


> I wouldn't - to me the reds are deep, rich auburn with little colour variation like Miley and some of Jandaz's where the apricots have a softer tone with some range of darker apricots through to dark buff. That's just how I think of it though
> 
> I would describe Oakley as red and white whereas Flo is much lighter but not buff/cream. It will be interesting to see how Remy develops - I'm expecting slightly darker than Flo but not that deep solid red as she already has lighter tones showing through her coat.


So Oakley puppy is Red rather than Apricot like MandyM's Miley, and your Remy (sounds good, your Remy) being the darker shade of Apricot .. the only way to really tell is to know all the colour history for each dog .. 

I will love watching these puppy coats to see if they change ...addicted to cockapoo coat colours


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> So Oakley puppy is Red rather than Apricot like MandyM's Miley, and your Remy (sounds good, your Remy) being the darker shade of Apricot .. the only way to really tell is to know all the colour history for each dog ..
> 
> I will love watching these puppy coats to see if they change ...addicted to cockapoo coat colours


I think it's a bit subjective  that's just how I think of it really. I think describing the colours from red through apricot to buff is in the eye of the beholder.

When Flo had her first vet visit the vet put red and white on her records but I've never thought she was red. The breeder described her as gold and I'd call her apricot.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I love Oakley and I need your husband! You only live in Hampshire .....I so need someone with a good camera to take some decent photos of my two!
Gorgeous, gorgeous colour .....sigh!

Karen x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Maria, bring Oakley and hubby with his camera to some of the meets please - now that would give him a challenge. He could be in demand as the 'ILMC Poo Meets' official photographer.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I have camera envy..... Oakley is gorgeous x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He's a gorgeous colour ,fantastic shots dx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Do not bring him to any meets I may be at - I cannot be held responsible for any dog napping I may commit in my :love-eyes: state :laugh:


----------

